# Health insurance advice - Netherlands



## emmke (Aug 15, 2013)

Dears, 
I've moved to the Netherlands (from an EU country) recently and would need some advice please about health insurance.. I understand I need the basic health insurance regardless of having or not having a job .. There are soooo many private h.insurance providers that I'm lost!!..  Could someone pls advise which insurance company to go for, do you expats have some good experience with specific one(s)? I do not need any special care, just the basic stuff... Also, would you know if in case I had international health insurance, that would be sufficient in the NL (= equivalent to the basic dutch health insurance)? 
Thanks for every piece of info in advance!!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think all are quite similar as the package is and as long as you pay from an EU bank account they work similar. 
A travel insurance is also valid in NL but you must have a normal insurance somewhere else. Within Shengen (and most of EU) your national insurance guarantees treatment in the NL.


----------



## namivan (Nov 17, 2014)

This is probably not relevant anymore, but maybe someone is also looking for the same answer: Zilverenkruis Achmea was pretty easy to deal with, and they have all material available in English if requested. good luck


----------

